# Flan W/Caramel 1st time



## tropics (Apr 1, 2018)

Made this on Friday just to have something for dessert if anyone wanted.I found a recipe online easy enough to make.Step by Step
Caramel first this was when it first started






Pour into Ramekins I used Pyrex bowls





Mix the eggs Condensed milk with the evaporated milk with the remaining sugar





Pics of it in the oven





Let cool then refrigerate at least a few hours





Serve on a plate 





I was impressed with it Thanks for looking
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 1, 2018)

Looks tasty and simple. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks tasty and simple.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris



Chris Thanks the hardest thing is making the Caramel Stirring for 15 min. Thanks for the Points I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2018)

That really looks good Richie!
Your coming up with some good stuff!!
Al


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That really looks good Richie!
> Your coming up with some good stuff!!
> Al



Al Thanks I think almost everyone likes a little dessert now and then.Thanks for the LIKE I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 1, 2018)

The flan looks awesome, I am going to save this so I can make it later. Thanks for the how-to-flan!

Happy Easter Richie!


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2018)

redheelerdog said:


> The flan looks awesome, I am going to save this so I can make it later. Thanks for the how-to-flan!
> 
> Happy Easter Richie!



John Thanks the only thing I didn't care for was the Caramel stuck to the bottom of the bowl.Thanks for the LIKE I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (May 2, 2018)

Richie, I just saw this post ,looks awesome ! like


----------



## tropics (May 3, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, I just saw this post ,looks awesome ! like



CM Sorry I didn't see your post earlier today,thank you my wife goes crazy for this stuff.Thanks for the like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

